# 3116 Caterpillar Diesel Engine Reliable?



## Milwaukee

I was look to buy 1993 GMC Topkick C7000. It had 380K miles on it but been sit for 2 years.


My concerned that I heard Cat made junk engine back in 90's but couldn't find info on I6 expect it was V8 diesel.


How many miles can I pull out this 3116? How they do on mileage? 5-10?


It had 4.33 gear ratio in Eaton rear axle and tires is 22.5" It had 6 speed manual.


----------



## tuney443

Well obviously it was well taken care of and it's also a testimonial to it's reliability with that many miles although you didn't say if it was ever rebuilt.The 3116 is a dry block motor,same as it's newer cuz,the 3126 which is what I have.Lots of guys don't like them,maybe because it is ultra critical that you can't get behind on your oil changes as it needs clean oil to activate the injection pump with the HEUI system.Yours,being older though I just realized probably has the mechanical version.Anyway,some refer to them as throw away engines,others can get 500K miles out of them.I wouldn't expect more than 6 mpg.with it for sure and it certainly will not win any kind of race.I know they can be very expensive to repair so you probably should hire a good diesel mechanic to check her over first.


----------



## sweetk30

i have heard lots of them develop a coolent leak in to the fuel return line and its injector cup seal that go bad. special tool to repair from what i have heard. 

i have a friend with one and its sitting as he dosnt wana fix the problem for the price it will take. 

and dont plan on much power turn up on the unit guys say the motor dont like it.

other wise i kind of like the look of the trucks.


----------



## Milwaukee

tuney443;1302243 said:


> Well obviously it was well taken care of and it's also a testimonial to it's reliability with that many miles although you didn't say if it was ever rebuilt.The 3116 is a dry block motor,same as it's newer cuz,the 3126 which is what I have.Lots of guys don't like them,maybe because it is ultra critical that you can't get behind on your oil changes as it needs clean oil to activate the injection pump with the HEUI system.Yours,being older though I just realized probably has the mechanical version.Anyway,some refer to them as throw away engines,others can get 500K miles out of them.I wouldn't expect more than 6 mpg.with it for sure and it certainly will not win any kind of race.I know they can be very expensive to repair so you probably should hire a good diesel mechanic to check her over first.


I would say it look mechanical diesel because it had 6 steel lines from Injector pump to injectors.

It was box truck they drive back Forth from Michigan to Ohio Monday to Friday so that how they had alot miles.


----------

